# 177 cal air rifle



## Scooter man (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm about to buy an air rifle to plink with and shoot squirrels and rabbits. I have looked at Gamo and RWS rifles. I have around $400 to spend. Which one of the two comanys makes the best in your opinion. Thank you for your imput....

Ed "Scooter man" Morgan


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, I would go with RWS. I have 6 Gamos, and I like them all, but honestly the RWS is a better quality airgun, from what I've read on several forums. They also have better re-sale value. [gotta get me one someday]


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

RWS34 is an outstanding starter springer. It is best in .22 however.

But

I would go a step further and get a WEIHRAUCH .177 HW50S. It's a step above RWS in quality, reliability, accuracy, and resale value. Better believe it. Keep in mind you need a high quality glass for a springer. It's not a must, but highly recommended.


----------

